# Help! Primer turning pink on me as I spray a garbage picked desk.



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey guys.... My daughter and I garbage picked a desk, and we are stripping it and painting it. We stripped it with zinsser strip fast, then sanded it. I am using my rockier hvlp spray gun set for the first time to apply the finish. I have thinned zinsser fast prime 2 down with drinking water to the viscosity that the sprayer recommended. As I was applying the primer, it was changing a lite shade of pink before my very eyes.... Could this be from something that was left on the desk? Or did I thin the primer too much? Should I have used distiller water to thin the primer(and any more latex paints I use in the future )?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Here is a close up pic.....


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That is the only answer is the primer is picking up some red color tint in the wood. If it were me I would prime over what you have with Kilz original primer. What ever the pigment is that is coming through is water soluble so the oil based Kilz should do better.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for your very prompt response!

I was hoping to avoid using an oil base, mostly because of the cleanup aspect.... I did apply a second coat of primer ( per the primers directions when thinning it) and the color still shows thru. I do have kilz2, which is their latex version, but I'm guessing that since that is latex, I could still have the same problem.... 

Can I paint over the oil base primer with a latex for the final finish, or does the final finish have to be oil based as well?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There is no telling how many coats of latex primer it would take before the red pigment would cover. You can put latex paint over the oil based Kilz. I think the most popular reason people use the oil based Kilz now is when they have oil based paint on their woodwork and they want to change to latex. It will make the transition from oil based paint to latex.


----------

